# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers >  Demande d'aide pour payer les frais de vétérinaires pour 2 petites chattes

## Xavinovitch

Bonjour à tous,

Je m'appelle Xavier et je suis le président d'une petite association située à Tibiran-Jaunac  aux pieds des Pyrénées.

Je me suis inscrit sur votre forum,  il y a quelques jours, mais je reculais le moment de faire un message, j'espérais que je pourrais arriver seul à régler ces 2 factures pour ces 2 pauvres petites minettes. 

Mais la période Covid et tout ce que cela à entraîné, à vidé peu à peu les réserves financières de mon association, la Maison des chats et des chiens des Pyrénées, plus de collectes, plus de vide-grenier, et des personnes qui aimeraient pouvoir aider financièrement, mais qui par peur du lendemain renoncent.
Il y a des fois, ce n'est pas facile de demander de l'aide, on se sent tellement mal, mais je vais pas m'étendre sur moi, ce n'est pas le sujet. 

Fin Mai, à 2 jours d'intervalles une chatte, que j'ai nommée Grouillotte,  a été trouvée prostrée dans un jardin, au soleil. Elle était immobilisée, ne pouvant se déplacer, nous avons cru à un choc avec une voiture. Elle avait le regard fou et était totalement déshydratée.

La petite Pim a été attaquée en plein jour par un prédateur, chien ou renard, qui lui a arraché la peau sur le flan, une blessure de la taille d'une main.
J'ai bien sur immédiatement conduit ces 2 petites chez mon vétérinaire où elles ont eu les soins appropriés, médicament pour contrer l'empoisonnement pour Grouillotte et une grosse chirurgie pour Pim.
Elles sont maintenant en convalescence à la maison des Chats, soins, médicaments et câlins.

J'ai ouvert une demande de don sur HelloAsso, mais les versements sont rares. 
https://www.helloasso.com/associatio...Zuh0_BeVpBxOis

Je me résous donc à me tourner vers vous. Peut-être pourriez-vous me conseiller ou m'aider à réunir la somme dûe à mon vétérinaire. Une bouteille à la mer en quelque sorte.


Je vous joins les factures et les photos de mes 2 petites rescapées.

N'hésitez pas à me poser toutes les questions que vous désirerez .
Merci de votre aide. 
Xavier.

----------


## Xavinovitch

Merci aux administrateurs de Rescue, d'avoir accepté mon appel à l'aide. Je suis à votre disposition si vous souhaitez d'autres renseignements concernant les 2 petites chattes. Bonne journée à vous.

----------


## bouletosse

Bonjour

il n'y pas les photos des filles et les factures.

Merci

----------


## Xavinovitch

ben… je les vois, moi, dans le message ¿?

----------


## bouletosse

Je vois sur mon portable, (le PC du travail non)

Merci

----------


## Xavinovitch

un petit nettoyage du cache du navigateur internet, peut-être…

----------


## Kmino

Les photos sont bien visibles chez moi aussi.
Est ce que votre association délivre des reçus permettant la déduction fiscale des dons?
Est il possible d'aider matériellement l'association (envoi de nourriture par exemple?)

Merci bonne journée ::

----------


## Xavinovitch

bonjour Kmino. Notre association n'a pas le statut "utilité publique"… Nous faisons des attestations sur demande pour les dons en numéraire mais elles ne donnent pas droit à abattement fiscal…  :: 
pour les dons en nature, tout est possible. Une donatrice a utilisé le drive du carrefour proche pour nous faire parvenir des sacs de litière. C'est donc possible avec n'importe quel ingrédient. Nous cherchons en permanence des couvertures pour les chiens, nous avons un point de dépôt chez la toiletteuse de Montréjeau (31). Elle peut aussi prendre en charge les croquettes, nous en avons de temps en temps. Nous nous déplaçons pour recueillir les dons dans les limites acceptables de déplacement, 50 à 60 kms. Notre refuge se situe dans un petit village des pyrénées dont les rues ne sont pas nommées et n'apparaissent pas sur les GPS, pas facile à trouver. Mais nous sommes à l'écoute de toute proposition. Un grand merci pour votre intérêt.
Xavier

----------


## ULTRA67

Bonjour pouvez vous me dire ou je peux envoyer un don car je ne souhaite pas passer par helloasso

----------


## Xavinovitch

bien sur, vous pouvez envoyer un chèque à l'ordre et à l'adresse de la maison des chats et des chiens des pyrénées, chemin de la fontaine 65150 Tibiran. c'est très gentil de votre part.

----------


## ULTRA67

Finalement j'ai fais un don via helloasso malgrés leur rajout de contribution volontaire que je trouve exagéré .

----------


## Xavinovitch

la participation est facultative, je crois je vous remercie pour votre don. Je vais faire une avance au vétérinaire

----------


## domi

et faire une cagnotte leetchi ? ça peut marcher

----------


## Xavinovitch

il y a une cagnotte leetchi mais j'ai rencontré plein de bugs lors des mises à jour, qu'ils n'ont pas su m'expliquer. Je l'ai annulée. Helloasso fait la même chose et même ne prend pas les 4% de frais

réponse reçue récemment de la part de *Leetchi* : "_votre cagnotte est devenue inaccessible suite à une insertion de photo, ce n'est pas réparable. Nous vous suggérons d'en créer une autre_"

----------


## Lapin masqué

Oui la participation à helloasso est facultative. Il faut faire attention en remplissant le formulaire de bien la refuser. Ou d'en modifier le montant.

----------


## Xavinovitch

merci pour l'info collégiale…

----------


## Xavinovitch

aujourd'hui la poste nous a distribué le courrier avec un chèque de la part de Bruber. Un grand merci à lui. Nous avons pu envoyer un acompte au vétérinaire, qui couvre la moitié des factures. Encore merci aux généreux donateurs (  ::  ).

----------

